

Russia's Usmanov to give back Watson's auctioned Nobel medal - dollaaron
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30406322

======
btown
Having never heard about the controversy, I was quite shocked to learn exactly
what Watson said in 2007:

    
    
        In 2007, the Sunday Times ran an interview with Dr Watson in which he 
        said he was “inherently gloomy about the prospect of Africa” because 
        “all our social policies are based on the fact that their intelligence is the 
        same as ours – whereas all the testing says not really”.
    
        He told the newspaper people wanted to believe that everyone was born
        with equal intelligence but that those “who have to deal with black 
        employees find this not true”.
    

Source: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11261872/James-
Watso...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11261872/James-Watson-
selling-Nobel-prize-because-no-one-wants-to-admit-I-exist.html)

It's painful to see scientists fall prey to overgeneralization from small,
non-representative samples - especially when their words have influence. I'm
glad Usmanov returned the medal - Watson certainly earned it for his earlier
accomplishments - but I'm not surprised Watson's unable to find jobs.

~~~
kbart
At least he has provided scientific bases for all his "contraventions". I
don't say I agree with him or that he's right, but all this politcorectness
bullshit should not be brought to science and even such inconvenient topics
(i.e. race influence on intellect or sex drive) should be open for research.
Imagine the consequences if scientists were afraid to speak, because they
might offend some group of people.

~~~
skc
I don't know, he just seems like one hell of a bigot in general.

Science could probably just as easily prove that consuming human infant meat
is very healthy, that wouldn't make the idea any less revolting when one
applies common sense.

